# 金を積む



## kaven-ever

小説から見た文で、「彼は金を積まれて、佐々木さんを殺してくれと、誰かに頼まれた。」
積むの意味は蓄えると分かっていますが、ここで、意味が通じませんね。辞書を引いたら、ただ英訳のoffer moneyという結果が出ました、当てはめると合うと思います、しかし日本語辞書の説明はなくて、確証はないなって感じがします。
金を積むには二つの意味があるんですか？
１：金を蓄える。
２：金を渡して何をやらせる。
ですか？

よろしくお願いします。


----------



## DaylightDelight

「金を積む」は「（何かを得るために）金を差し出す」という意味のイディオムです。蓄えると言う意味で「金を積む」とはあまり言わないと思います。

これは個人的な感覚かもしれませんが、「金を積む」には「金にものをいわせる（=相手をきちんと説得したり納得させたりするのではなく、とにかく金を払って物事を解決しようとする） 」というニュアンスも感じられます。お互いに納得して金のやり取りが発生する場合には「金を積む」は使いません。
また「積む」という言葉からは、それなりに大きな金額がイメージされます。「大金を積む」という言い方もあります。

「彼は金を積まれて、佐々木さんを殺してくれと、誰かに頼まれた。」
この「彼」が職業的な殺し屋で、金を受け取って誰かを殺すようなことを日常的にしている場合は「金を積まれて」という表現にはならないと思います。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

kaven-ever said:


> 金を積むには二つの意味があるんですか？
> １：金を蓄える。　　　(蓄積 might mean it. )
> ちくせき【蓄積】の意味 - goo国語辞書
> ２：金を渡して何をやらせる。


金を積む＝大金を払う、渡す
金を積まれる＝大金をもらう、渡される

　

(I agree with #2.)


----------



## kaven-ever

ありがとうございました。
どうしてこの解釈はgooに載っていませんかな。


----------



## karlalou

kaven-ever said:


> 金を積むには二つの意味があるんですか？
> １：金を蓄える。
> ２：金を渡して何をやらせる。



「積む」は、「ものの上にものを乗せる」意味でしかありません。「荷物を積む」と言います。
「お金を積む」と言うから、お金の話になり、お金の上にお金を乗せて、つまり、たくさんのお金なことを表現します。そして、


kaven-ever said:


> 「彼は金を積まれて、佐々木さんを殺してくれと、誰かに頼まれた。」


「積まれて」と受動態なので、誰かほかの人にお金を「積まれた」、つまり大金を渡されたことになります。

「何かのためにお金を積んでいた」と言えば、お金を貯めていた意味になります。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

kaven-ever said:


> ありがとうございました。
> どうしてこの解釈はgooに載っていませんかな。


金を積むの同義語 - 類語辞典(シソーラス)

weblioには載っていますよ。


----------



## 810senior

kaven-ever said:


> 「彼は金を積まれて、佐々木さんを殺してくれと、誰かに頼まれた。」


_Someone paid him the money, having him to bump off Sasaki. _

慣用句（？）として紹介されてもおかしくない表現だと思うのですがどの辞書にも載っていないですね。「積む」の定義だけを考えると「資金、資産を蓄える」の意味で勘違いされやすそう。


----------



## ktdd

三省堂 大辞林 has this entry:
積むとは - 麻雀用語 Weblio辞書
⑤ 金銭を相手に渡すべく用意する。 「いくら金（かね）を－・まれてもこの土地は売らない」 「保釈金を－・んで保釈される」

What I understand is that the basic meaning of 積む is 重ねる, or 用中文互訓的方法, =堆: 你就是把金子堆成山我也不會賣的. In this case it's obvious you're not piling up the money in preparation for your retirement or simply to show off your wealth. You're trying to persuade me to do something: look, this all will be yours if you simply say yes. Hence the English translation 'offer'.


----------



## karlalou

ktdd said:


> You're trying to persuade me to do something: look, this all will be yours if you simply say yes. Hence the English translation 'offer'.


お金のあることを見せられただけで、まだもらったわけではない。その通りですね。先の＃５で「渡された」と書きましたが、そこまで考えていませんでした。

頼みごとのためにお金を積む場合は「お金を積んでみせる」だけで、実際に渡したかどうかは、普通、引き受けたかどうかで分かることだと思います。

貯金の意味では「貯金(ちょきん)する」「お金を貯(た)める」「お金を蓄(たくわ)える」が一般的で、「お金を積む」は文学表現だと思います。 「毎月五円宛（ずつ）会社の方で預つて*積んで*置いて／吾輩は猫である 漱石」とWeblioにもありますね。漱石は夏目漱石のことで日本を代表する作家です。


----------



## Flaminius

karlalou said:


> 貯金の意味では…「お金を積む」は文学表現だと思います。


古い言い方なのだと思います。漱石の文章は現代なら「会社の方で預かって積み立てておいて」というところです。『吾輩は猫である』は百年以上前の作品なので、今はあまり使わない言葉もあります。専門用語なら、会計で「引当金を積む」という言い方をしますが、一般語彙ではないですね。


----------



## karlalou

古さは特に感じないです。私は会計の専門ではないので知りませんが、現にそうして今でも使う分野もありわけですね。文学に親しみがあれば、新しい小説に読んでも、特に違和感を感じないでしょう。


----------

